# HS928 Warning signs



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I plan to look at a used HS928 - maybe 5 yrs old tops. It has the replaceable skids in the middle area of the bucket instead of the curved metal - if that indicates a newer revision/model.

Anything that I should look for that may have been an issue with these ? No - it is not an HSS !

Also, is it easy to compact it to fit into a mid-size SUV - Chevy Equinox. I would like to fold down the handlebars and remove the chute. Any advice on that procedure ? Thanks...


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok. For starters these do not compact easily. If your planning to do this on a regular basis this is not the machine for you. there are 1-2 bolts each side on the handle bars. The cables ane wiring are attached to the handles. Not recommended to fold the handles damage to the cables likely occur. They are too big to transport in the back of an SUV!!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Prime said:


> Ok. For starters these do not compact easily. If your planning to do this on a regular basis this is not the machine for you. there are 1-2 bolts each side on the handle bars. The cables ane wiring are attached to the handles. Not recommended to fold the handles damage to the cables likely occur. They are too big to transport in the back of an SUV!!


One time transport - just to get it home, about 150 miles.

Does the chute come off easily ?

So, I should pull a trailer ?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> So, I should pull a trailer ?


I vote trailering.

I would tarp it in case you get much road grime, water, salt, etc. Personally I like to use either a canvas or truck tarp on the top side (under final rope or bungee tie-downs) to keep that god-awful flapping (from those cheap plastic tarps) to a minimum.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> One time transport - just to get it home, about 150 miles.
> 
> Does the chute come off easily ?
> 
> So, I should pull a trailer ?


i used to transport mine in a subaru all the time . just had to take off chute. 3 easy bolts. depends how high your door or hatch or door opens. i think you need 34 inches. you can also tape or bunji down the handles.

on inspecting the blower, i always look at the bucket very closely for damage to sides and on the bottom where the scraper bar connects. do the augers still have teeth? are they bent? does the machine have a lot of scratches and/or other signs of abuse. it may have been used commercially and have a lot of hours on it even if it is only 5 years old.

you can get the serial number off it and call Honda customer relations at 770-497-6400 in the US to find out how really old it is. people exaggerate that all the time.

also check underneath for rust and corrosion. evidence of it being left outside. I also take the belt cover off ( 4 little 10mm bolts ) to inspect belts. takes a couple minutes.

make sure it starts right up with no smoking ,popping, backfiring , or surging. go forward and backward and make sure it moves smoothly with no jerking or clicking.

donyboy73 has an excellent video on you-tube on what to look for on buying a used snowblower.

you could also post pictures or a link to the ad and have members critique it.

good luck. it's better to do your homework and be prepared BEFORE you lay out some big money than coming back here after you bought and complain about all the problems you missed.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks very much. From the pictures, it looks showroom. This is not my1st rodeo, but it is the 1st when I will rode a Honda and a Track.

It has no electric start, but I am not concerned. Should I be ? Quite frankly, I have owned snowblowers for decades, and have use the electric starter maybe 4 times at the most - maybe once every decade !

I don't want to post any photos to not jinx my "deal". I will, after I have it at my house !


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

You may get it in there just by removing the chute. Just tilt the bucket up in the transport mode(which will lower the handle bars).


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> Thanks very much. From the pictures, it looks showroom. This is not my1st rodeo, but it is the 1st when I will rode a Honda and a Track.


If/when you get it, you'll love it. Welcome to the club.




> It has no electric start, but I am not concerned. Should I be ? Quite frankly, I have owned snowblowers for decades, and have use the electric starter maybe 4 times at the most - maybe once every decade !


Should be no problemo. Could be a problem, or difficult if you get injured, or age to the point where you can't pull a GX270.



> I don't want to post any photos to not jinx my "deal". I will, after I have it at my house !


I hear ya'. Don't temp fate...:angel:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Super easy to pull start. No worries there.

4 bolts for the handles and three bolts for the chute. My wife drives a 2016 equinox, I don’t see it fitting well. 

I would use a trailer or cargo carrier if you have one. Not worth wasting a trip, or damaging your vehicle trying to cram it in.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Rent a trailer from Uhaul fro $19.99 and make it easy for yourself, or find a buddy who has a truck that you can borrow.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Prime said:


> Ok. For starters these do not compact easily. If your planning to do this on a regular basis this is not the machine for you. there are 1-2 bolts each side on the handle bars. The cables ane wiring are attached to the handles. Not recommended to fold the handles damage to the cables likely occur. They are too big to transport in the back of an SUV!!


Got my HS928WAS in the back of a Honda Odyssey Mini-Van without any disassembly whatsoever. As I recall, I Just folded down the third row of seats, removed the 2nd row seats, and backed the machine (while running) up a pair of 2" x 10" right into the mini van with zero issues.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I’ve had several Honda HS and Yamaha YS (and the YS1028j) snowblowers fit inside a Toyota Sienna minivan without any disassembly. To fit the Hss1332ATD I had to remove the chute as it stands a lot taller than the HS series. It may fit in the Equinox with the chute removed and perhaps the handle bars unbolted and tilted forward. It will be odd to try and drive the unit with the handle bars removed. In this case I’ll get a friend to help me lift the unit and place it inside the SUV.


----------

